
Alexei Navalny: Doctors say Putin critic can't be moved to Germany - onetimemanytime
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-53857563
======
onetimemanytime
Another view: "Alexei Navalny doctors refuse to let Putin critic leave Russia
– aide" [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/21/alexei-
navalny...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/21/alexei-navalny-
plane-leaves-germany-to-transport-putin-critic-after-suspected-poisoning)

